# For those who shave completely



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I only recently started doing this, and it started with a Brazillion Wax, but now I shave it myself. It's been about 5 months and I do love it, as does my H. BUT, I find it irritating after sex, and embarrassing as it might be, I got a really irritating yeast infection to the point where it burned so bad all the time. That went away after about a week, but now I'm kind of scared to have hot and heavy sex, or to even let him go down there... Anyone have suggestions to keep it this way but to minimize or eliminate the irritation, or do I just live with it or grow it back or what or am I the only one experiencing this, lol?  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## loveiswhereiamnot (Jul 8, 2011)

I always wax, and there's no irritation at all. If you don't want the expense of going to the friendly neighborhood waxologist every 4-6 weeks, they do have some home waxing stuff around. I've never tried it, but it may be a good solution. Shaving was always bad for me - okay for like 1-2 days, then irritation and annoyance.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i recently started using that Veet stuff...sensitive skin formula in the blue bottle.
> 
> it works SOOOOO much better than shaving and doesn't put you through the torture of waxing.
> 
> try that maybe and see if the issues with hot/heavy sex goes away.


And this is for the entire area? That would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i use that stuff wherever...vag,legs,underarms,etc. it works for me and i stay smoother longer than I would with shaving.
> just remember BLUE bottle...sensitive formula until you're sure your skin type can handle the regular formula. the regular one gave me chemical burn on my tender girly bits so i learned my lesson on that one.


Excellent!! Thanks so much


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

"I got a really irritating yeast infection to the point where it burned so bad all the time"

I have never had a yeast infection as a result of shaving. 

I shave with water, and a razor..4x or more a week.


----------



## thirtyyearsofpain (Aug 6, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i use that stuff wherever...vag,legs,underarms,etc. it works for me and i stay smoother longer than I would with shaving.
> just remember BLUE bottle...sensitive formula until you're sure your skin type can handle the regular formula. the regular one gave me chemical burn on my tender girly bits so i learned my lesson on that one.


Thank you!!! I shave and I have to every night and it is so much trouble,going to go buy some now and try it.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

CLucas976 said:


> "I got a really irritating yeast infection to the point where it burned so bad all the time"
> 
> I have never had a yeast infection as a result of shaving.
> 
> I shave with water, and a razor..4x or more a week.


I really don't know if it was the shaving that caused it completely though, that's why I'm trying to get info... I am afraid it could've been the friction, and the fluids maybe :scratchhead: In my 38 years, I can only remember having a handful of yeast infections my entire life, back when I lived in the water practically as a teen. I was just thinking about what could be different and just came to that conclusion that this was a new thing for me and perhaps it's the cause of it. It could be a series of things, but just trying to see if there's another way to do it, in case that's the issue


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Cherry said:


> I really don't know if it was the shaving that caused it completely though, that's why I'm trying to get info... I am afraid it could've been the friction, and the fluids maybe :scratchhead: In my 38 years, I can only remember having a handful of yeast infections my entire life, back when I lived in the water practically as a teen. I was just thinking about what could be different and just came to that conclusion that this was a new thing for me and perhaps it's the cause of it. It could be a series of things, but just trying to see if there's another way to do it, in case that's the issue


If you can handle waxing 3 times, it doesn't hurt anymore!
Its like after 3 times the hair isn't so firmly rooted.


i
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

golfergirl said:


> If you can handle waxing 3 times, it doesn't hurt anymore!
> Its like after 3 times the hair isn't so firmly rooted.
> 
> 
> ...


I really didn't mind the waxing, it was the cost. I'm gonna check out the Veet stuff that WhiteRabbit recommended first, sounds promising  Thanks!


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Did you gals try the veet stuff and if so did it work for you? I am so sick of shaving down there, but I tried a cream to remove it awhile back - and it did nothing for me on the private parts. The hair was still there. ??? I don't think it was veet though - so I am anxiously waiting for your report back.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

That Veet stuff smells a bit wrong. But it does the job.


----------



## thirtyyearsofpain (Aug 6, 2011)

mary35 said:


> Did you gals try the veet stuff and if so did it work for you? I am so sick of shaving down there, but I tried a cream to remove it awhile back - and it did nothing for me on the private parts. The hair was still there. ??? I don't think it was veet though - so I am anxiously waiting for your report back.


Yes I did,I bought the regular (pink bottle) left on 10 minutes and still had to shave.Didn't try it on my legs though,it might work for them,but I figured if I had to shave any way might as well shave the legs.LOL I just put it in the closet with the Nair.LOL


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a razor every 2-3 days and apply Bikini Zone everyday. Not shaving every day even though I have to has caused a lot of irritation and I have to shave in the direction of the hair so I don't always get a close shave. Oh well. I should try Veet. I did for a while for my legs but didn't have the patience to sit there for 5 minutes before removing it so I gave up on that. Nair sounds super irritating. Scared to try it. I really wanna wax but I heard it's expensive to go back every month. But supposedly after a year your roots will get used to it and you won't have to do it as often...? Dunno.


----------



## southerngirl78 (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought the Veet brand in the blue can. Its for sensitive skin and its spray on. I left on for the max 10 minutes and it worked great! I'm thinking I may never shave again


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

mary35 said:


> Did you gals try the veet stuff and if so did it work for you? I am so sick of shaving down there, but I tried a cream to remove it awhile back - and it did nothing for me on the private parts. The hair was still there. ??? I don't think it was veet though - so I am anxiously waiting for your report back.


Yes, I tried it, but it didn't work, still had to shave... but I may have rushed the job... I'm going to try it again in a few when I get my shower. I'll post results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't get it. I want a woman not a little girl.


----------



## southerngirl78 (Sep 1, 2011)

Having hair between your legs does not make you a "women". You do realize we get that hair at around age 13, I was far from being a women at that age. Just makes life a little easier in the summer time... we go to the creek alot and the beach, swimsuits show everything and I do not like the puffy look between my legs, then if you trim, hair sticks through the swimsuit so I just prefer to go bare. In the colder months I just trim, my husband is happy either way, from his actions though I would say he prefers bare.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I don't get it. I want a woman not a little girl.


Yes. My husband says the same thing. I say the same about him. I don't want a little boy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

southerngirl78 said:


> Having hair between your legs does not make you a "women". You do realize we get that hair at around age 13, I was far from being a women at that age. Just makes life a little easier in the summer time... we go to the creek alot and the beach, swimsuits show everything and I do not like the puffy look between my legs, then if you trim, hair sticks through the swimsuit so I just prefer to go bare. In the colder months I just trim, my husband is happy either way, from his actions though I would say he prefers bare.


I guess some people are hairier than others . I've never had that problem with a bathing suit.


----------



## southerngirl78 (Sep 1, 2011)

My 2 favorite suits are like a second skin, lol. Just my preference. I'm a "women" either way


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I don't get it. I want a woman not a little girl.


Some women do this for comfort reasons. I absolutely cannot stand the tickling, itchy, wirey feeling of hair down below... Way too uncomfortable.


I'm gonna try the spray-on Veet... One question... Does it say on the bottle not recommended for 'girly' parts?? I know Nair does... So I never tried it...


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> Some women do this for comfort reasons. I absolutely cannot stand the tickling, itchy, wirey feeling of hair down below... Way too uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try the spray-on Veet... One question... Does it say on the bottle not recommended for 'girly' parts?? I know Nair does... So I never tried it...


That and in the heat... Okay, I won't go there, I just find it cleaner now with nothing down there. 

As for the Veet stuff, it doesn't specifically say, although I believe the warnings do mention it. When I had it on for a few minutes, it did start to burn some. I haven't tried it again myself, not a lot of alone time to do it... If I can get everyone occupied doing something else this week, I'm gonna try it again.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

LuvMyH said:


> If it's the cost of waxing that's the problem, not the pain- you could also try an epilator. I bought my first one a few months ago. It came with two heads, a small one and a regular one. I think I will never shave or wax again. Hurts a bit the first time, so take some ibuprofen or whatever you like before. For me, a stiff margarita did the trick. After a couple of uses, it's not painful at all. It's just as smooth as waxing, but you can do it in the privacy of your own home and the cost is comparable to one professional waxing. ($60-100 for a good one) I've never had a yeast infection caused by hair removal- ask your Dr. about that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I might check that out if the Veet doesn't work.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I don't get it. I want a woman not a little girl.


The Mayan Ruins are a true beauty, but you cant see them through the jungle.

To each their own... But you better agree with meissed:


----------



## ThighMaster (Aug 31, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Thanks! I might check that out if the Veet doesn't work.



Haven't tried the Veet sensitive yet, but I love this stuff...

Amazon.com: Magic Skin Conditioning Shaving Powder with Aloe&Vitamin E, 4.5 oz (127 g): Health & Personal Care

I have used it about 50 times to date and thus far zero burning/irritation either during or after use.

The only thing I don't like is the time it takes to mix up the paste... takes me a good 5 minutes and then leave it on for about 7 minutes. Like similar products, smells kinda funky too.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Too bad my H prefers little to no hair. And I heard about the epilator...looks scary intimidating. I saw videos of people using it on their legs and armpits...let's just say I'd rather be hairy or deal with a razor than use an epilator! I'm ridiculously sensitive to pain and that just wouldn't work out. Not worth it.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I don't get it. I want a woman not a little girl.


You either do not give your woman oral sex, or you do not mind picking hair out of your teeth.:lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TRy said:


> You either do not give your woman oral sex, or you do not mind picking hair out of your teeth.:lol:


lolll how hairy are we talkin???

I shave the underpart, but...not the pubic area. Hubs never has issues with floss. LOL


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate not shaving down there. It itches, puts little holes in my panties, and my husband doesn't like giving me oral if I'm not shaved. So, I shave.

I've never had yeast infections from it though. In fact, it's more irritating when I don't shave than when I do.


----------

